# Sams Silver TTS thread.



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

So I thought I might start a bit of a project thread after purchasing my TTS in July as a completely standard car.

Here's a few pics just after I got it...


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Firstly I wanted to change the grey grill and valance which IMO just looks like faded plastic. I removed the bumper and valance and sprayed with plastic primer, Hammerite BBQ paint and flexible top coat. Well chuffed with the results but still think ill change to an RS grill in the future.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Next up induction. I played about with a bit of a WAK box mod and a performance filter which did make a bit of a difference to the sound but not much and no difference in performance at all.



I opted for a RAMAIR kit which smartens up the engine bay nicely and gives a really nice engine sound with a sweet dump valve 'psshht'  there also seems to be a noticible difference getting through the revs. here's a quick video clip...


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

nice work, grills look a lot better now!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

My first attempt at proper detailing. I was using a rotary polisher and the whole process took me nearly 3 days!

BEFORE:






Then washed with AG shampoo and Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner. Clay barred with Bilt Hamber clay and Dodo Juice Born Slippy.

MASKING OFF:


Yes I know I went a little overboard, but I was a bit worried about using a rotary on my pride and joy.

Then machine polished with Meguiars mirror glaze 205 and 105 and sealed with Meguiars carnauba wax and AG extra gloss protect.

AFTER:








Even had chance to give my Cooper S a quick clean

[/url

Well pleased with the results and the paintwork now feels like glass!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

cars looking good 8)


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> cars looking good 8)





patton said:


> nice work, grills look a lot better now!


Thanks!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Previous wheels were nice but a little bit curbed and I wanted something a bit different that would stand out in a crowd

Here's what I went for...





They have a much lower offset and therefore the wheel is pushed further out into the wheel arch giving a much nicer squatted look.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

The wheels were looking a little out of place on their own so I sprayed the front splitter to tie them in a bit better.





Also fitted some pressed plates, front and rear.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> Previous wheels were nice but a little bit curbed and I wanted something a bit different that would stand out in a crowd
> 
> Here's what I went for...
> They have a much lower offset and therefore the wheel is pushed further out into the wheel arch giving a much nicer squatted look.


I really like the clean look of your car. Did you test your car on sleeping policemen and a curvy road since installing the wheels? Any hint of rub at maximum compression?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

WoRkZ said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> > Previous wheels were nice but a little bit curbed and I wanted something a bit different that would stand out in a crowd
> ...


Cheers, yes I did and initially it would rub on speed bumps, corners and harsh acceleration but a quick shave of the bumper trim in the wheel arch and it completely disappeared. I'm running slightly wider tyres than recommended at the moment so I dare say i wouldn't have needed to trim if I had changed the tyres but prefer the look of the straight sidewall and and chunkier tyre.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Car is looking superb mate,those wheels look stunning on the car!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ben5029 said:


> Car is looking superb mate,those wheels look stunning on the car!


Thanks, I find they are a bit of a marmite car, some love them and some hate them but main thing is I love them!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Today was remap day. I had a stage 1 remap put on by Motech Performance in Northampton. Mike is a great bloke and talks you through everything he's doing and explains why he's doing it. As for the car it feels awesome and really torquey! Highly recommended to anyone wanting to release the full potential of their TT. Didn't have it dyno tested but he guessed with the induction kit it should be pushing out about 320 bhp.

If your intrested in getting a remap, and live around Northampton search Motech Performance on Facebook or give Mike a ring on 07842122467


----------



## Gussy (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice ride what wheels are they?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheers mate. They are s1/ mk3 TTS reps.


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi
Nice looking TTS - enjoy !!
I have the rear wheel rub issue - I have a Dremmel but a bit reluctant of how much of the Tab to cut out !
Any chance you could advise me please ? My concern is that the joint will not be secure once the tab is cut !
Sorry for a bit of a nancy question !!
Thanks 
Howie


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Howie65 said:


> Hi
> Nice looking TTS - enjoy !!
> I have the rear wheel rub issue - I have a Dremmel but a bit reluctant of how much of the Tab to cut out !
> Any chance you could advise me please ? My concern is that the joint will not be secure once the tab is cut !
> ...


Hi howie,

No need for a Dremel I just used a file, shaving a bit at a time then taking the car down the road and trying to see if it had gone. Sorry it's not the most technical reply but it worked for me


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Sam

Lovely car! Just a question on the performance of the car you have at the moment, Guessing it's just the induction kit and remap you have on right now, I'm amazed you could be pushing about 320BHP with just those upgrades. Have you done anything with the exhaust yet? Well worth doing a Dyno run so you know for sure what it's pulling. Have you got any details on the guy you went to for the mapping service? Cheers


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Richings said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Lovely car! Just a question on the performance of the car you have at the moment, Guessing it's just the induction kit and remap you have on right now, I'm amazed you could be pushing about 320BHP with just those upgrades. Have you done anything with the exhaust yet? Well worth doing a Dyno run so you know for sure what it's pulling. Have you got any details on the guy you went to for the mapping service? Cheers


Hi mate. Thanks. I'm just quoting what the tuner said. The remap should take it from 272 to about 310 and apparently the induction should add another 10-15 on top of that. The map is not too aggressive but I think the torque makes the big difference. The guy is called Mike and the company is Motech in earls Barton, Northampton. Details are on my post with the pic of the car at the garage.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

s_robinson91 said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam
> ...


Ahh yes sorry I must of skipped that bit, I normally do that! My bad. 
What was your car running before the remap and induction kit? I'm looking for more speed. 
I currently have a full straight through exhaust system (decatted) with cobra back box and a Bluefin remap, but want to remove that and get a custom jobby.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Standard is 272 on the TTS


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

s_robinson91 said:


> Standard is 272 on the TTS


You learn something new every day. There's me thinking TTS was about 200BHP for the 2ltr fsi engine. Oops.

Found a useful link when doing a bit of looking, thought I would share it.

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/f ... oupe-2006/


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Richings said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> > Standard is 272 on the TTS
> ...


Ah. I wondered why you were suprised. TTS is fitted with the larger k04 turbo, as opposed to the standard K03 fitted on standard tfsi. What sort of power are you getting with the mods on yours?


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I would be amazed if the induction kit added anywhere near 10-15bhp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

adamchelseafc said:


> I would be amazed if the induction kit added anywhere near 10-15bhp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Again, I'm quoting what I was told by the mappers. Apparently without the map your looking at a couple of brake but the map was took a bit further than he would have with a standard TTS having the induction restriction reduced. The way he explained it it all makes sense. I shall not know until I get I got her on the rollers later this year. Possibly doing a few runs down Santa pod on Sunday as well so that might show a bit more.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > I would be amazed if the induction kit added anywhere near 10-15bhp!
> ...


You won't actually have a definitive answer on how much it's actually increased it by unless you did a dyno with a standard airbox and a dyno with the induction kit installed but I'm sure you're not that bothered. 

I myself and friends have owned cars pushing 400bhp and when you start getting into the technicalities of tuning the induction kit gains even on those were absolutely minimal. I went through 4 different types of induction kits on the same car at one point and all were much the same. Don't get me wrong they look and sound great but the figures these kit manufacturers claim are generous at best!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > I would be amazed if the induction kit added anywhere near 10-15bhp!
> ...


You won't actually have a definitive answer on how much it's actually increased it by unless you did a dyno with a standard airbox and a dyno with the induction kit installed but I'm sure you're not that bothered. 

I myself and friends have owned cars pushing 400bhp and when you start getting into the technicalities of tuning the induction kit gains even on those were absolutely minimal. I went through 4 different types of induction kits on the same car at one point and all were much the same. Don't get me wrong they look and sound great but the figures these kit manufacturers claim are generous at best!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Is it RWYB at the Pod this Sunday?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

adamchelseafc said:


> Is it RWYB at the Pod this Sunday?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, last one of the year.

As for induction your probably right, I think the sound does give a false placebo in terms of speed aswell.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Let us know how you get on at the pod buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

adamchelseafc said:


> Let us know how you get on at the pod buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. Just gotta convince the missus to let me go :lol: also hope the weather stays dry.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Meant to be a warm one tomorrow, should be fine, persuading the missus might be trickier ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

adamchelseafc said:


> Meant to be a warm one tomorrow, should be fine, persuading the missus might be trickier ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly missed out. Only through fault of my own though, had a late one Saturday night then woke up late this morning. Shame as the weather would have been perfect  will have to do one next year, perhaps get a bit of a TT Forum gathering together.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

So I went to work the other day and none of my drivers door electrics were working. Took the little rubber gait or off from between the door and the chassis and found this...

Two broken cables and three damaged ones.

I did a bit of a quick how to on removing the door card as I've been asked a couple of times, it's a very easy job.

Firstly you will need a T25 T-bar or socket, and a flat bladed screwdriver or trim removal tool. 

Then remove the bolt located in the hole under the arm rest.

Prise off the speaker cover with a flat bladed screwdriver or trim removal tool (be careful it is fragile!) 

Remove the bolt located behind the speaker cover. 

Then prise away the whole door card starting at the bottom and working up.

To fully remove the door card unplug the grey/purple plug from the window motor and unclip the door release cable from the handle. 

The window motor is the white unit located directly in front of you and to access the lock mechanism/ solenoid pull away the large black cover which just unzips and it's located on the right hand side.

I repaired the cables and saved myself about £250


----------



## azbaz125 (Oct 30, 2014)

The video just reminds me how bad the tts engine sounds on idle ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

azbaz125 said:


> The video just reminds me how bad the tts engine sounds on idle ha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do sound pretty naff on tick over. But then I can't say I particularly like the sound of many four pots? However once the TT starts getting up through the revs it's a much nicer sound. Still nowhere near the nicest though! Had a mk1 3.2 a few years back with a custom exhaust and that sounded lovely!


----------



## Ray667 (Jun 28, 2015)

Really enjoying this build thread, done a great job so far. The S1 alloys definitely suit the TTS well and it does look unique - first one I've seen on a mk2 TT!

Where did you buy them from if you don't mind me asking?

Also what's your next on your list to upgrade/mod?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheers mate! Funnily enough next on the list I think is changing the alloys lol. Other possibilities are...

Roof wrap gloss black
Window tints
Exhaust


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Exhaust wise if your serious about it I had a scorpion Ti exhaust and the noise was 
sublime pure class, I also have a set of brand new scorpion sports cats and poly 
bush kit for the whole car 8)

PM me if your interested the price may suprise you :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Car's looking good, would def recommend the rear window tints makes the car look much sportier. Goes well against the silver paint gives it a nice contrast. Was a silver black edition s line that made me want a TT but by time I sold my last car it had been sold.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

The tints was the main reason i wanted a black edition in the first place!!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.  definatley think I will go for tints next. Had my past three or four cars tinted really makes a difference!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

A few pics I took the other night with the LED number plate lights and updated fogs to match the headlights better...


----------



## Ray667 (Jun 28, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> Cheers mate! Funnily enough next on the list I think is changing the alloys lol. Other possibilities are...
> 
> Roof wrap gloss black
> Window tints
> Exhaust


Are you thinking of keeping those alloys? If not I'd be interested in purchasing them off you!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

He's selling them mate
5X112 Alloy Wheels, plenty of pics.
viewtopic.php?t=1196993

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ray667 said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers mate! Funnily enough next on the list I think is changing the alloys lol. Other possibilities are...
> ...


Yes mate, PM'd you. Thanks ReTTro


----------



## stevieb73 (Jul 21, 2013)

great build thread! Thanks a million for the 'how to' on the door mech! I'll have a gander at mine over the weekend!
Car looks lovely mate!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

stevieb73 said:


> great build thread! Thanks a million for the 'how to' on the door mech! I'll have a gander at mine over the weekend!
> Car looks lovely mate!


Cheers mate. Let me know if you get stuck atall


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Got bored of the S1 alloys so I've changed to RS Rotas. I like very much   



Will get some better pics at some point.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What offset mate ??

RS rotors

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

35 offset on an 8.5J and 235/35/19's


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Same stance then mate, just a narrower tyre 
Nice one !

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I prefer them to the S1's, good job mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rotors look good mate although the S1's looked good too buddy!


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> Got bored of the S1 alloys so I've changed to RS Rotas. I like very much
> 
> 
> 
> Will get some better pics at some point.


Did you purchase these wheels from The Wheel Emporium in Nuneaton? I saw them post a picture fitted with these wheels on Instagram today?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheers for the comments! I much prefer these alloys on the car. Think the S1 wheels would look awesome on a black car but just didn't sit right on silver. Oh and yes I did get them from wheel emporium.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Are they genuine Or replicas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Replicas. Partly because I didn't fancy remortgaging the house for a set of alloys and partly because I prefer how reps sit with the lower offset and bigger concave.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally got time to get out and give the old girl a good clean, see what the wheels really look like.

Gotta say I'm loving the new sportier look the RS's give!!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Think they REALLY suit the silver mate, looks brilliant

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Well smart 8) imo silver's one of the best colours for showing of the TT's lines


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Good build thread! the Rotars look really good especially aginst the silver!

I would probably black out the Audi badge on the front grill just to help tie in the lower black lip :thumbs:


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

bhavin85 said:


> Good build thread! the Rotars look really good especially aginst the silver!
> 
> I would probably black out the Audi badge on the front grill just to help tie in the lower black lip :thumbs:


Tried this, ruined the grill rings. The black lip suited the S1 alloys but don't go with the rotors. So, I think the lip will be going back to silver again.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

The concave on them really does look stunning.

Just noticed your parking sensors... They must be aftermarket as they are not flush fit.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

aquazi said:


> The concave on them really does look stunning.
> 
> Just noticed your parking sensors... They must be aftermarket as they are not flush fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! You know what I've never noticed that before. And looking through others on auto trader they must be! Learn something new every day. :lol:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> Replicas. Partly because I didn't fancy remortgaging the house for a set of alloys and partly because I prefer how reps sit with the lower offset and bigger concave.


Don't blame you, originals are ridiciculous in price.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Think they REALLY suit the silver mate, looks brilliant
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


But you don't like Rotas lea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I like them as a wheel, I just don't like the fact Audi fit them to EVERY model

I do think they really suit SAMs silver TT

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Lea. Would have to agree with you there though. Horses for courses and all that. I initially went up intending to purchase some RS6 alloys, I think they sit and look awesome on mk2 TT's but they just didn't suit my car. Then offered up some rotors and I was sold.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Interesting! I'd seen those reps, and was considering them, but because they're 8.5j didn't think they would have quite the concave I was after. I went and bought a set of genuine TT Rotors instead in 9j ET52. However looking at your pics they really do look pretty deep, probably more so than mine! The problem with shops selling reps is that you can never be sure the photos they use show the actual reps they're selling, or genuine versions of the alloys. Unless you view them in the flesh and try them out first, like you did, it's a bit of a crap shoot.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

efunc said:


> Interesting! I'd seen those reps, and was considering them, but because they're 8.5j didn't think they would have quite the concave I was after. I went and bought a set of genuine TT Rotors instead in 9j ET52. However looking at your pics they really do look pretty deep, probably more so than mine! The problem with shops selling reps is that you can never be sure the photos they use show the actual reps they're selling, or genuine versions of the alloys. Unless you view them in the flesh and try them out first, like you did, it's a bit of a crap shoot.


i know fully what you mean. I dont think i would have bought reps without seeing them first and offering them up to the car. the guy i bought them off said that they had the biggest concave on the market but he would say that. Overall im really impressed with them!


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks mint now it's cleaned mate - the concave makes all the difference with the rotors mate!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ben5029 said:


> Looks mint now it's cleaned mate - the concave makes all the difference with the rotors mate!


cheers mate.


----------



## sj7272 (Feb 12, 2016)

Which induction kit is that exactly? I'm getting a 2011 TTS next week and been looking on Ramair but can't determine which model is for my car?!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

replied to your post but for anyone else wanting to know its *JSK-110*


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Quick video I took the other morning trying out the launch control.


----------



## sj7272 (Feb 12, 2016)

Just bought a kit from Ramair on eBay! Did a best offer and got for £155.
It'll actually be delivered before I have even collected my car!!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

sj7272 said:


> Just bought a kit from Ramair on eBay! Did a best offer and got for £155.
> It'll actually be delivered before I have even collected my car!!


Yeah I got mine for the same price. Awesome kit for the money.


----------



## sj7272 (Feb 12, 2016)

Cheers anyway coz if had took Ramair for their word, I wouldn't have bought it as they said didn't fit!!
Told the guy about you and he said to let him know how fitting went and would update info to include pre 14 cars! WTF!? How don't they know this kit fits??!!!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

sj7272 said:


> Cheers anyway coz if had took Ramair for their word, I wouldn't have bought it as they said didn't fit!!
> Told the guy about you and he said to let him know how fitting went and would update info to include pre 14 cars! WTF!? How don't they know this kit fits??!!!


I think they've got confused their eBay advert States its for post 2014 mk3 TTS's but the example picture is of a mk2 engine bay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ramair-Perfor ... SwYHxWGra2

And this adverts is for the same JSK-110 kit but it states its for pre 2014 mk2 models. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ramair-Audi-T ... Sw7R5WFWjL

I'm guessing at some point they will have a mk3 owner buy the kit and realise it doesn't fit their car.


----------



## sj7272 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ramair intake fitted within an hour of picking car up today.
Instructions don't exactly tally. But about some hose clips, don't exist on my car, and had a right chuff with one of the original air box base mounting points. Bolt supplied wouldn't pick up thread so improvised with stuff out of toolbox. Otherwise it's on, induction slurp and DV noise way better than standard. Reminds me of the typhoon I had on my Mazda3 MPS, and a few extra horses is win win win win.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Whoop whoop. Great news! Glad you like it, yes my instructions were very wishy washy.


----------



## sj7272 (Feb 12, 2016)

Narh mate not u, but the actual fitting instructions are off. Prob explains why guy at Ramair was saying this kit doesn't fit our car but then said if fitting went well, let him know so could update their sales info to include!!!
It is not strictly accurate but unless a total elbow, it's ok. 
I did have a panic attack when one of the original air box bolt holes wouldn't take the new fixing but like I said, I improvised


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh good, must say all of my holes, clips, hoses etc lined up perfectly.


----------



## sj7272 (Feb 12, 2016)

You had any ESP light issues since fitting intake?
Had the light flickering on right cornering only?
Read about MAF problems?
Fitted in Monday and nothing til today but have just popped in some LED courtesys and tails with adaptor leads so wondering if they could be responsible?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I had engine management light come on but that was because I forgot to plug the MAF back in before starting back up. Stayed on when I plugged it back in n had to clear it with the app on my phone.


----------



## sj7272 (Feb 12, 2016)

That cable/hose that runs along air box on ur car but doesn't exist on mine?
How does that work?
Same age, model, etc? My kit had the cut outs to receive the hose clips but never took a hose/cable off?!?!?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Not a clue how that works?!?! The clips had to be removed from my original air box and put onto the new heat shield. Not sure what the hose is for, never really thought to follow it. Can't understand why yours wouldn't have it?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Gone back to silver with the front lip. Black just didn't look right with the new wheels.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Well it's been a while since I've done anything to my TT really so I got bored the other day and painted the calliper gold to see if I liked it or not...

The old ones were looking a bit tired...


Spring plates turned out really good with high temp stickers...


And then they looked much better painted... ( I know the quality isn't good at all but this is just temporary whilst I decide if I like it or not then I will remove the clippers shot blast them and paint them properly)...


I've got to say however I don't like them, so I'm currently trying out red.


----------



## Shane_L (Apr 13, 2016)

Going back a few posts I see you said about clearing a fault with an app on your phone. What was the name of the app? Car looking sweet btw.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheers. The app is called DashCommand if your using Apple, and I think torque if your using android. You will also need the appropriate sender unit depending on what device your using. Once you have that you can also use an app call Carista for small software changes such as lock chirp, windows up/down with key, DRL selection etc. etc.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

s_robinson91 said:


> Cheers. The app is called DashCommand if your using Apple, and I think torque if your using android. You will also need the appropriate sender unit depending on what device your using. Once you have that you can also use an app call Carista for small software changes such as lock chirp, windows up/down with key, DRL selection etc. etc.


With the Dashcommand app was it the first one that comes up at £7.99 on the app store?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes, think it was that. Logo is a gear separated in half, one half blue the other Orange on a black background.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Decided I dint like the gold, so i changed to red today...





Also got a few rubbish pics of the bumpers which I have had sprayed to remove stone chips. She is now mint! And I'm finally happy with the finish of the car.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks great, works so much better in red


----------



## NK9TT (Nov 2, 2015)

Looking good!
Any particular reason why you went back to the standard reg plate at the back though? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrismjspencer (Oct 31, 2015)

Any tips for painting the calipers, think they look great in red but not sure where to start? Do they need totally removing first?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Chrismjspencer said:


> Any tips for painting the calipers, think they look great in red but not sure where to start? Do they need totally removing first?


You don't need to disconnect them from the brake lines (if you do, you'll have to bleed the brakes afterwards... and that's a lot more work).

But if you want to do a good job (and make it easier to work on them), taken them off the assembly. When I do that, I use steel coat hangers and suspend the calipers to the top of the wheel arches. Then I can mask everything else with paper and trash can bags. Remember to mask off all the rubber seals and the brake pistons... you don't want paint on those parts.

Clean the calipers as thoroughly as possible for best possible paint adherence. If you've got the equipment, you can sandblast them to get down to the metal. Then use a high temp brakes primer and high temp brakes paint. If you do this properly, it will last for years... with maybe some touch-ups needed from time to time, nothing more.

You can find a how-to with pics on here somewhere... do a quick search. :wink:

EDIT: This is a very well written how-to 
http://highperformancejunkies.com/how-to-guides/paint-brake-calipers/
I wouldn't paint the bleed nipple though...


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

What he said ^^. But once I've decided I do like it I will take them off and do them properly.


----------



## Ray667 (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks fantastic in red mate. Think we have similar taste! :wink:


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ha ha. Think we do. If you ever want to improve the look of your calipers plates there is a company on eBay that does high temp stickers in a few different colours.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I would have painted the hubs black while you were at it... And the caliper plate red to match with new decals.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

aquazi said:


> I would have painted the hubs black while you were at it... And the caliper plate red to match with new decals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Agree fully with the black rotors but completely disagree with the spring plates. I think it adds a bit of contracts but the red 'S' logo still ties it in.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Spent all this morning applying the following...
-PB Nattys Wax
-BH Double Speed Wax
-BH Auto Balm
-AD Billiance

And even managed to get a few pics before the rain came...


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Bit of a thread resurrection - how are the replica wheels holding out?

Ive always been dubious about the quality of replica wheels - buckling/cracks/heavy weight


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

911F said:


> Bit of a thread resurrection - how are the replica wheels holding out?
> 
> Ive always been dubious about the quality of replica wheels - buckling/cracks/heavy weight


Might be wrong mate but think Sam sold up and left quite a while ago now. Quite a few of the guys have replica wheels and have no issues, it's about getting ones that are good quality. Sure someone will be along to advise you as to the best place or brands to buy.


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> 911F said:
> 
> 
> > Bit of a thread resurrection - how are the replica wheels holding out?
> ...


Thank you - would be interested to know.

my thought process is that the replica wheels are 499 inc delivery.

10% to eBay
20% VAT
at least £25 to deliver.

Means the RETAILER is making £325 odd, he must have a margin in that - so say he buys the wheels for £275, in the UK - unlikely they are made in the UK - so the manufacturer has to ship them.

I just cant see a quality wheel for £50 a corner.

Of course I could be wrong!


----------



## Andrew9758 (Feb 20, 2017)

This video gives you a pretty good idea why cheap wheels aren't good


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I run replica RS6's on mine, been on for about 18 month plus now and are still perfect, no buckles, wobbles, even the diamond cut faces are still spot on.
However, I do agree that a lot of replicas are very cheap and made poorly 
I use the same guy I've used for every car I've had, it's not in his interest to put out poor quality and only gets quality reps. 
A friend of mine had the same wheel only he went for an online company and his were no comparison to mine at all 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew9758 (Feb 20, 2017)

Which guy do you use as I am interested in a set of rs6 rims like yours.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.fowkesauto.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

does it say on them who the manufacturer is? Rc-design RC 29, WHEELWORLD WH11 maybe?


----------



## Truckerbyday1981 (Apr 12, 2017)

sj7272 said:


> Ramair intake fitted within an hour of picking car up today.
> Instructions don't exactly tally. But about some hose clips, don't exist on my car, and had a right chuff with one of the original air box base mounting points. Bolt supplied wouldn't pick up thread so improvised with stuff out of toolbox. Otherwise it's on, induction slurp and DV noise way better than standard. Reminds me of the typhoon I had on my Mazda3 MPS, and a few extra horses is win win win win.


Reading this build and I'm so jealous. I had every intention of putting on the ram air induction kit and a full scorpion exhaust system, but a quick phone call to insurers and told there company policy is they don't allow any modifications other than disability access. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Truckerbyday1981 said:


> sj7272 said:
> 
> 
> > Ramair intake fitted within an hour of picking car up today.
> ...


So change your insurance company. It's often cheaper to cancel and start a new policy elsewhere anyway


----------



## Truckerbyday1981 (Apr 12, 2017)

ashfinlayson said:


> Truckerbyday1981 said:
> 
> 
> > sj7272 said:
> ...


I considered this but do they have to give me proof of my no claims that I used when I took it out as not sure I still have the proof? Also I was given a 12 month Full Audi warranty as part of deal when bought car, would any mods invalidate this?


----------

